# Concussion



## namvet (Aug 31, 2015)

coming in Dec

In August 2011, former players brought a lawsuit forth against the NFL which included former Atlanta Falcons free safety Ray Easterling and Hall of Fame linebacker Junior Seau. The lawsuit, which began with 200 former NFL players expanded to over 5,000 by 2015, declared that players suffered head trauma which was directly caused by playing in the NFL. On April 22, 2015, Judge Anita Brody approved a settlement for the NFL to pay at least $900 million over 65-years, plus lawyer fees and interest of $112 million.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey, great! Wonder how much is owed to veterans and ex- boxers. (fat chance)


----------



## depotoo (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't get it.  They want to play in the nfl?  They know that  possibility exists and they get the big bucks for it.  They keep it up, eventually the game will go by the wayside.


----------



## waltky (Sep 5, 2015)

Musta been a pretty rough pillow fight...

*Report: West Point Pillow Fight Causes Concussions*
_September 05, 2015 | A nighttime pillow fight at the United States Military Academy in West Point, New York left 30 cadets injured, including 24 with concussions according to a report in a leading U.S. newspaper._


> The New York Times said Friday the pillow fight marked the end of a "grueling" summer of training for freshman cadets.  The paper said the fight is "billed as a harmless way to blow off steam and build class spirit."  According to the report, some cadets stuffed the pillow cases with hard objects, thought to be helmets, that "split lips, broke at least one bone, dislocated shoulders and knocked cadets unconscious."  The newspaper account said "as the scope of injuries became clear" that "West Point staff members went door to door in the barracks giving quick concussion checks."
> 
> What was described as a "brawl" happened on August 20, but West Point did not confirm it to The New York Times until Thursday.  Lieutenant Colonel Christopher Kasker told The Times that first-year students, also known as plebes, use the annual fight as "a way to build camaraderie after the summer program that prepares them for the rigors of plebe year."  Kasker said upperclassmen took measures to prevent injuries, including requiring cadets to wear helmets. He said an investigation about the cause of the injuries in under way.  The newspaper reported no cadet has been punished so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Sep 5, 2015)

Hurting each other builds camaraderie?!





waltky said:


> Musta been a pretty rough pillow fight...
> 
> *Report: West Point Pillow Fight Causes Concussions*
> _September 05, 2015 | A nighttime pillow fight at the United States Military Academy in West Point, New York left 30 cadets injured, including 24 with concussions according to a report in a leading U.S. newspaper._
> ...


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 5, 2015)

a concussion is a form of brain damage...simple as that.....and the true effects of concussions are just being proved


----------



## waltky (Dec 22, 2015)

NFL pulls funding from concussion study...

*NFL reportedly pulls $30M funding for brain injury study*
_Dec. 22, 2015 - A study conducted by the National Institutes of Health on the relationship between football and brain disease will move forward without a $30 million research grant from the NFL._


> ESPN's "Outside the Lines" reported Tuesday that the NFL grant in 2012 was to be used for the seven-year, $16 million project. However, the league backed out of that study when the NIH awarded the project to a group led by a prominent Boston University researcher who has been outspoken against the league.  "Outside the Lines" cited sources in saying the NFL reversed its previous position that the funds could be used for research with no strings attached. ESPN quoted NFL spokesman Brian McCarthy as saying the NIH made "its own funding decisions."
> 
> The NIH announced in a press released Tuesday that the project would go forward and the ultimate goal remains the ability to diagnose chronic traumatic encephalopathy (CTE) in living patients.  Posthumous studies of the brain in former NFL players, including prominent suicide victims Junior Seau and Dave Duerson, were found to be impacted by CTE.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 24, 2015)

Movie to have an effect on the NFL...

*'Concussion' director says changes on horizon for NFL*
_24 Dec.`15  - The director of football head trauma film "Concussion" says the beloved American sport may already be in the early stages of "a seismic shift" as parents are dissuaded from letting their children play football amid safety concerns._


> "Concussion," out in U.S. theaters on Christmas Day, stars Will Smith as Nigerian forensic pathologist Dr. Bennet Omalu, who uncovered the degenerative brain disease chronic traumatic encephalopathy (CTE) in former Pittsburgh football players that died sudden and tragic deaths.  The Sony Pictures film, garnering awards buzz especially for Smith's performance, comes at a time where head trauma is a hot button topic in the multi-million dollar NFL industry.
> 
> A change could be taking place at a grassroots level, however, as writer-director Peter Landesman said the numbers for Pop Warner football, a children's football league, are "down as much as 35 percent."  "Those elite athletes at six, seven years old are not playing football; they're wrestling, they're running, they're playing lacrosse," he said.  "Those kids will not show up in the NFL, that number is only going to get bigger. (There's a) seismic change coming for the sport," he added.
> 
> ...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 27, 2015)

Will not support propaganda that will destroy sports in this country. Athletes know the risks but choose the money.


----------



## waltky (Mar 31, 2016)

New blood test can detect concussion...

*Blood Test Detects Concussions*
_ March 30, 2016 - A new blood test has been developed to tell doctors whether someone has had a concussion up to a week after the injury.  Head trauma symptoms can often be subtle, and even delayed, especially in children.  Treatment in the form of rest is important in helping to heal the brain after injury._


> The blood test, developed by physicians at Orlando Health system in Florida, detects a biomarker called glial fibrillary acidic protein or GFAP.  GAFP is unique to the brain and nervous system and is released after a concussion.  Researchers analyzing the blood of 600 patients found the biomarker was present in those who had sustained a head injury.
> 
> Concussion, without rest for a few days, can lead to long-term bouts of dizziness, headaches and insomnia. Memory loss, cognitive difficulties and even anxiety have also been reported in concussion patients who try to resume normal activities, like school or work, too soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Apr 21, 2016)

New 1 minute concussion detecting device...

* Speedy Eye-tracking Device Seeks to Detect Concussions*
_April 20, 2016 : Tool to analyze visual response is first of its kind to get green light from US Food and Drug Administration as concerns grow over brain injuries in contact sports_


> A newly-approved device using infrared cameras to track eye movements promises to help detect concussions in one minute, offering a speedy insight into whether athletes have sustained the injury.  Boston-based neuro-technology company SyncThink got clearance from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration in February for its first device, "Eye-Sync," the first of its kind to get the green light from the authority amid growing concerns over brain injuries in contact sports.  Head trauma affects the brain's anticipatory neural network, which guides human reactions, and the tool focuses on analyzing visual response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 21, 2016)

waltky said:


> NFL pulls funding from concussion study...
> 
> *NFL reportedly pulls $30M funding for brain injury study*
> _Dec. 22, 2015 - A study conducted by the National Institutes of Health on the relationship between football and brain disease will move forward without a $30 million research grant from the NFL._
> ...


It's just common sense. What fucking reason is there to continue a study when the result is already known?

Yes, suffering traumatic injury to your brain may have long-term consequences.

 Case closed. /Study


----------



## independent minded (May 5, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > NFL pulls funding from concussion study...
> ...



I think it's important to continue the study, and to do whatever it takes to  mitigate the long-term risks of serious injuries and their consequences to players.  Safety also has to be much more emphasized, in sports, generally.


----------



## Muhammed (May 5, 2016)

independent minded said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...


The NFL has already modified the rules of the game in order to reduce the incidences traumatic brain injury. And those rules tend to trickle down to the college, high school and even the little league football levels. 

But now that I think about it more you do have a good point. The studies should continue.


----------

